# Journée assmat



## Fleurs34 (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir les filles !
J espere que vous allez bien ? 
J ai reçu un mail du RPE pour la journee des assistantes maternelles qui est tout sauf une journée ass mat et où il est tjrs question des enfants.
Allez vous vous y rendre ? Que pensez vous de cette journée ? 
Bonne soiree et une bonne semaine a toutes !😊


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir

Pas du tout au courant de cette journée

Sa consiste en quoi ?


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Octobre 2022)

C'est généralement le 19 novembre mais même si mon RPE propose quelque chose, ça sera sans moi.
Mon temps est déjà bien accaparé par le travail. Je ne consacre plus de temps à autre chose qu'à accueillir les enfants.
A présent, en dehors des temps d'accueil, le temps qui reste est exclusivement pour moi...


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Octobre 2022)

@Fleurs34 ,
Vous demandez si on va s'y rendre? Mais se rendre où ?


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Octobre 2022)

Notre RPE ne nous a rien envoyé à ce sujet ....


----------



## Orlhad (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

La journée nationale des assistantes maternelles est bien organisée chaque année au mois de novembre. Cet évènement semble diversement suivi selon les régions. Cela doit vraisemblablement dépendre des tensions locales en terme d'offres là où les candidatures ne se bousculent pas trop et les mairies en galère avec les familles sans solution de garde. C'est un peu le cas par chez nous où les AM en activité sont invités, au travers de journées de rencontres, à faire de la retape pour convaincre des candidates potentielles.


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai été assmat 18 ans pas une fois la journée des assmats n'a été fêté et cette année le RPE le fête . Pour faire connaître notre métier et donner envie à d'autres de l'exercer.
Je crois que des assmats devront animer des activités et échanger sur leur expérience.pas vraiment une fête.
Quand je lisais un magasine d'assmats.certaines mettaient plein de ballons à l'entree de leur maison le 19 novembre (date a vérifier) et organisaient une fête avec les accueillis ou entre collègues par exemple resto le soir .


----------



## Ladrine 10 (17 Octobre 2022)

Tout les jours c'est la journée de quelques choses😜
Du coup yen une pour nous 🤣


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Ici en Gironde oui une Journée des AMs est faite, organisée par le CD et relayée par le RPE.
C'est en général quelques conférences et ateliers pour les AMs.

L'an dernier les ateliers étaient menés par des kiné pour nous aider à reflechir à nos gestes et postures dans notre travail: hyper interessant.

La conférences, sur les relations PE/AM l'an dernier, était au choix:
- sur place à Bordeaux
- retransmis en vision dans plusieurs RPE de la region + atelier fait sur place dans les RPE
- en visio depuis chez soi

Mais non en aucun cas on ne m'a demandé à moi d'organiser une fête ou de mettre des ballons...


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Mais non Griselda ce n'était pas demandé les fêtes avec ballons mais spontanées plutôt organisées par des groupes d'amies assmats.


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Et imagine la tête de tes petits si le 19 novembre l'entrée de ta maison est avec plein de ballons . Où tu en mets plein dans ta salle de jeu suivant l'âge des accueillis succès garanti et jeu fou. Quoique le ballon qui éclate des fois ça surprend et fait pleurer. Puis atelier cuisine pour un gâteau au goûter . Puis atelier peinture a doigts les petits peignent des grands coeurs pour nounou ensuite tu les assemblés sur un panneau tu écris en gros J'aime nounou ben quoi il faut bien écrire pour les petits. Quoi encore je m'emballe un peu la....


----------



## Petuche (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, alors moi jamais entendu parler de cette journée. .. Et de toutes façons pas le temps et pas envie. ...


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Perso il y a longtemps que je veux plus de ballon de baudruche chez moi car non seulement ça fait peur quand ça éclate mais en prime les petits bouts qui peuvent s'éparpiller sont potentiellement très dangereux pour le tout petit qui le mettrait à la bouche.

Bien sur nous pouvons décorer nos domicile ou faire des activités avec nos Loulous tout au long de l'année sans attendre un prétexte particulier, ouf!

Par contre si c'est une fête des AMs, je ne considère pas que c'est à moi d'organiser MA fête. J'entends alors être mise à l'honneur, qu'on me fasse plaisir à moi dans ma fonction et non l'inverse... mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ok Griselda mais comment veux tu être mise à l'honneur si personne ne connait cette journée.?? 
Si tu mets les ballons dehors c'est pour signaler une maison de nounou le 19 /11
Quand tu es au courant du risque des ballons c'est quand trop drôle avec des 2 ans et s'ils sont de qualité ils sont costauds. ( Les ballons pas les petits quoique a 2ans??!)))


----------



## Fleurs34 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Alors dans mon département la journée d’ass mat n’a rien d’une journée d’ass mat. C'est plus une formation déguisée ou il est seulement question des enfants, des intervenantes se succèdent sur differents sujets : alimentation, DME, sommeil etc. A cette journée ds mon département, on ne rencontre pas non plus de parents employeurs. Il y a d’ailleurs de moins en moins d’ass mat qui s’inscrivent pour s’y rendre c'est pk le RPE nous relance pour qu’on s’inscrive. Normalement la journée devrait etre consacrée a notre profession où on devrait évoquer nos besoins, aides financières pour renouveler matériel de puériculture, jouets etc, de problèmes rencontrés au quotidien, exposer nos revendications auprès de la Caf et du Cd, qu'on nous renseigne sur des éventuels avantages qui nous soient proposés ( réduction, bon d’achat pour loisirs ). C’est plus 1 journée blablablabla et une perte de tps


----------



## Tatynou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

En plus c'est un samedi cette année et en plus c'est l'anniversaire de mon mari !! donc SANS moi 🤩🥳😂


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Une Famille qui veut me mettre à l'honneur n'attends pas "une journée des AMs" pour le faire (ouf!).
Et celle qui ne voudrait pas m'honorer ne le fera pas plus le 19 novembre sous prétexte que j'ai mis des ballons.
Mais j'avoue que je ne suis pas plus attachée que ça aux dates, aux fêtes et autres... surtout si elles me concernent.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Cette année le relais nous a fait parvenir un formulaire a donné aux parents pour dire que la journée sera en semaine et qu’il serait bien de donner sa journée a l assistante maternelle 
elle tente l expérience cette année…..


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

ah ben ça au moins ce serait un chouette cadeau!


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (17 Octobre 2022)

la lettre a remettre aux parents


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Enfin ce qui aurait été bien c'est aussi de préciser qui paie Nounou ce jour là?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Toute ces journées c'est d'une banalité ! Personne n'y prête attention. 
Une journée assmat ce serait massage et thalasso ! 

Une journée assmat pour faire des activités ou (imposer) des activités noël et compagnie ou savoir chanter à la claire fontaine hi hi hi..sans moi...ben c'est ça en fait, je ne vais pas au rpe....

Le 19 novembre dites vous . Whaooo un samedi cette année...si quelqu'un au service enfance et jeunesse pouvait nous octroyer un bon de 100€ pour NOTRE UTILISATION perso OUI !
Mince je ne dors pas,,,


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Oui griselda ! Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas un jour qui nous est offert par nos parents employeurs sans "contrepartie". Il nous faut assister à des activités ou des conférences. Ce n'est pas du temps "pour nous".


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Persos ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout que ce soit pour des conférences et autres activités visant à me profesionnaliser, aucun souci. 
Par contre si je dois poser une journée sans solde ou m'engueuler avec mes PE qui ne voudront pas me payer alors qu'ils doivent se debrouiller pour me remplacer ben c'est un peu un cadeau empoisonné!


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Pas pour moi. D'abord j'aime bien choisir mes formations ou conférences. Ensuite, on ne peut pas dire formation non obligatoire et en organiser des journées. Tout ceci est un peu contradictoire.


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Exactement Catie.
C'est pourquoi je prefère que ça ait lieu le samedi ou en soirée, ainsi JE décide seule si j'y vais ou pas.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi je perdrais le salaire d'une journée pour m'y rendre.
Je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi mes Employeurs devraient se sentir obligés de me payer en mon absence.
Les sympas paieront leur AMs, et les autres ça partira en litige?


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Octobre 2022)

Alors je ne sais pas si c'est lié à cette date, mais en novembre dans ma commune, ils organisent une journée spéciale "valorisation du métier". En fait c'est en gros faire de la pub pour notre métier pour susciter des vocations car on est un secteur en forte tension (pas assez d'ass mat) et cela ne va pas aller en s'arrangeant les années à venir avec les départs à la retraite apparemment, à mettre en parallèle avec les lotissements qui se construisent à tour de bras et qui vont faire venir des familles.


----------



## Orlhad (17 Octobre 2022)

Idem par chez nous où poussent un peu partout ribambelle de logements neufs. Toutes les communes du coin sont en galère avec la baisse du nombre d'AM et des familles qui se retrouvent dans la panade faute de solution de garde. Les communes ont désinvestis dans les structures d'accueil publiques pour ne plus avoir à gérer des salariés, comptant peut-être sur les MAM et les micro-crèches pour compenser. Elles appellent maintenant à la rescousse les AM en activité mais on voit mal comment la simple bonne volonté pourrait remédier à la situation. Dans les secteurs urbains ou périurbains où l'immobilier explose, exercer notre métier dans de bonnes conditions coûte cher. Et il faut rajouter à cela le prix du matériel. Et comme dans tous les métiers de l'humain, la disproportion entre des contraintes lourdes et des revenus sans rapport entraine une désaffection massive.

On aura beau dire que notre métier est essentiel et qu'on aime le faire pour plein de raisons, ça ne changera rien à ces données.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Pour info : Les ballons très dangereux.


----------



## NounouNat2 (17 Octobre 2022)

*Dans ma ville beaucoup de départs d'AM, soit à la retraite, soit vers un autre emploi. Les jeunes ne veulent plus de ce job. Trop de contraintes, une grande responsabilité, pas assez rémunérateur et précaire.
De plus, il est plus facile d'exercer en étant propriétaire (si on a des travaux d'aménagements à faire pour son activité d'AM) et aux prix des logements ici, lorsqu'on est jeune, pouvoir s'offrir un appart ou une maison, c'est mission très difficile.*
Moi même, je ne le conseille pas à ma nièce, ni à ma fille d'exercer le métier d'AM


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

C’est certain le logement c’est la base. Donc avant le Covid c’était faisable mais la … hyper hyper inabordable


----------



## NounouNat2 (17 Octobre 2022)

Oui CHANTOU, les prix explosent et avec l'inflation, les portes monnaies souffrent pour les dépenses courantes.
Alors, BIEN sûr, que l'on peut être AM en étant locataire et heureusement, mais si on a des travaux d'aménagement à faire, demandés par la pmi, les propriétaires ne donnent pas toujours leur accord.
Il faut aussi de la place et au prix du m2...
Le salaire aussi compte et il peut être très aléatoire. Quand on est jeune et qu'on a besoin d'un peu de visibilité sur l'avenir, il est clair que d'être AM n'est pas le meilleur choix.
Il y a une désaffection du métier.
Moi, la première, je pousse mes enfants à faire des études supérieures. Les grilles de salaires et les perspectives d'évolutions sont bien plus encourageantes.


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Perso il est bien hors de question d'accepter de prendre de mon temps pour encourager à me rejoindre dans mon métier.
Si les politiques veulent qu'il y ait plus d'AM à eux de faire passer des lois favorisant davantage les AMs, faire mieux évoluer notre CCN (ce qui est loin d'être le cas).
Pour les AMs en poste aujourd'hui puisque c'est encore le marché de l'offre et la demande qui va permettre de meilleur négociation dans un sens plutôt qu'un autre les AMs seraient bien stupides de prendre du temps pour s'attirer plus de concurrence, non?!

J'aime mon metier mais les raisons que me font l'aimer ne sont pas forcément les arguments qu'il faudrait pour une autre personne de toute façon.


----------

